# Early 80s BBC children drama set in Margate



## HackneyE9 (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone remmeber it?

According to Google, it was called "Break in the Sun", and was particularly gritty for kids telly.

From what I recall there it was about a brown-haired Margate girl from a broken home, who ran away.

Unusually, it doesn't seem to come up on all the nostalgia sites, but for some reasons it made enough of an impression on me that yesterday I visited Margate for the first time!

Think it had that roller coaster in the opening titles...


----------



## Dask (Feb 14, 2007)

Wasn't it called Seaview?

And it had a young Yvette Fielding in it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2007)

Seaview.

I thought it was ace and was in love with Yvette Fielding. Shes not so hot now.
Mind you Seaview wasn't very gritty, more comedy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 14, 2007)

http://imdb.com/title/tt0221770/


----------



## tuesday's child (Feb 14, 2007)

http://imdb.com/title/tt0335628/

but there was a Break in the Sun too. 

I absolutely remember the title and watching it, but nothing more.

Speaking of early 80s TV does anyone remember  those occasional one-off thingys - I think they were called "Scene" - there were some great ones....makes TV now seem so sad.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 14, 2007)

tuesday's child said:
			
		

> http://imdb.com/title/tt0335628/
> 
> but there was a Break in the Sun too.




No, you're right. I remember watching it! It _was _gritty! It worried me, when I was 8 - what with her in her slip-on white shoes, plastic earrings and pastel cotton clothes, running away from home 

e2a: did she get married in the end?! To some older man?!


----------



## Wookey (Feb 14, 2007)

Seaview was set in Blackpool!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 14, 2007)

There seemed to've been 2 (TWO!) windswept and overcast British seaside programmes on around the same time, which is confusing our 30-something brains 

The one I remember definately wasn't a coedy...or was it?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Feb 14, 2007)

Seaview my arse!
 

That was some late 80s bollocks and I'm sure there's plenty on it without needing to Google. There's no way I'd be reminiscing about Yvette bloody Fielding.

This Margate one was proper depressing. From memory, it sounds a lot like Tracey Emin's childhood.


----------



## Dask (Feb 14, 2007)

On a similar tip, does anybody remember Running Scared? 

I think it used to have Kate Bush as the theme music ? Or am I getting confused again?


----------



## nadia (Feb 14, 2007)

It was about some ginger girl whose grandad was a cabby and was given a lump of silver or something. Grnadad dies in suspicious circumstances


----------



## Dask (Feb 14, 2007)

No it wasn't....


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 14, 2007)

A break in the sun was where she ran away from SE London and worked her way down through the medway towns and down to Margate, because Margate was the only place she'd ever been happy.  It was a sort of Cathy come home for kids, very gritty.


----------



## maya (Feb 14, 2007)

*nerd rants...*

Sorry for slight derail, but does anyone remember a (late 80's/early 90's) series about kids/teenagers in an orphanage? Basically either the main character (dark-haired girl, about 13) and/or a friend spent three or more episodes running away from the place, or trying to run away... I _think_. The memories are really hazy, but I remember liking it very much at the time... Hmm...


----------



## HackneyE9 (Feb 14, 2007)

Cheers, Sigmund!

It doesn't appear to be available on video etc or have been repeated...


----------



## Wookey (Feb 16, 2007)

> There seemed to've been 2 (TWO!) windswept and overcast British seaside programmes on around the same time, which is confusing our 30-something brains



PMSL


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 16, 2007)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> Anyone remmeber it?
> 
> According to Google, it was called "Break in the Sun", and was particularly gritty for kids telly.
> 
> ...




Yeah I remember it, starring Nicola Cowper (?) I am sure I have the book some where.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Feb 17, 2007)

Did this Nicola Cowper go on to better and brighter things, then?

Or just some bit parts on Casualty...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 17, 2007)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> Did this Nicola Cowper go on to better and brighter things, then?
> 
> Or just some bit parts on Casualty...





Nicola Cowper's CV (PDF File)


No mention of Break in the Sun  ...but she was also in S.W.A.L.K. which was very cool...


----------



## milesy (Feb 17, 2007)

Dask said:
			
		

> Wasn't it called Seaview?
> 
> And it had a young Yvette Fielding in it?



i remember seaview. was it bbc or itv? must have been bbc actually, we weren't an _itv_ family, us.


----------



## Vash (Feb 17, 2007)

Was the title music running up the hill by Kate Bush?


----------



## G. Fieendish (Feb 19, 2007)

Re:Seaview & Running Scared
It was a BBC production & ran for 2 series, the first in 1983 & the second in 1985.... 
It involved a teenage Yvette Fielding running a B&B in Blackpool....
  With regards to Running Scared, unfortunately for Dask, Nadia's is right in that Paula's grandfather is a Cabby, who gives her a piece of Charlie Elkin's glasses which could put Charlie Elkin (Christopher Ellison) behind bars, as it torpedos Charlie's alibi.... (Basically, Charlie's getaway car breaks down & they use her grandfather's cab as a replacement....).
_( Note: said wikipedia entry Dask offers up is not very helpful, as it virtually contains no information on the series, apart from a very, very basic plot synopsis...)_
Running Scared was made by BBC Bristol, & ran for 6 episodes, starting on the 5th of January 1986....
& finally, the theme music for Running Scared was indeed Kate Bush'es "Running Up That Hill"...
(I knew that my copy of _ The Hill & Beyond_ would come in handy someday....)


----------



## Melinda (Feb 20, 2007)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Running Scared was made by BBC Bristol, & ran for 6 episodes, starting on the 5th of January 1986....


There was a scene I think where the girl was chased through the greenwich walkway under the thames, which gave me no end of nightmares.  
Mum once suggested we do the walk from Greenwich, I flat out refused!


----------



## Franjipan2112 (Dec 31, 2016)

sheothebudworths said:


> Nicola Cowper's CV (PDF File
> 
> 
> No mention of Break in the Sun  ...but she was also in S.W.A.L.K. which was very cool...


Nicola Cowper has also been in Devices and Desires (Adam Dalglish ITV), Who Killed Harry Field (Morse), Casualty, Holby City, Dangerfield and Rides, Seaview was on BBC1


----------



## Franjipan2112 (Dec 31, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Seaview.
> 
> I thought it was ace and was in love with Yvette Fielding. Shes not so hot now.
> Mind you Seaview wasn't very gritty, more comedy.


In one Episode the boy took the baby to the beech and charged people to have photos taken with the baby "But It's a Baby! said his horrified sister.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 31, 2016)

Why is there nothing about Seaview on the web? I was really hoping to watch an episode. Fielding was one of my first crushes along with claire Grogan and Claire from Grange hill.


----------

